# Favorite shotgun load/choke combination



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I was just wondering what you guys like to shoot from your shotguns for predators (loads and chokes). I realize every gun is different as far as what it likes. I have yet to get a coyote with my shotgun and that is my goal for next season. I plan on doing some patterning this summer, and that is why I want to get some suggestions on what to try.

I shoot a Browning BPS Pump 12 gauge. I can shoot a maximum of 3" shells. I just purchased a Carlson's Dead Coyote Choke Tube. I also have the set that came with the gun (modified, improved cylinder, and full). I understand shooting steel out of the Carlson's is not suggested.

Let's hear it! Chokes...loads...lead vs. steel...distance to pattern...etc, etc, etc


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

All I own is a 870 Rem, 12 gage. All I shoot at predators is #4 buck, 3" mag with a full choke.....It works for me.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

(bump)

Any other shotgunners here?


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Fallguy: Decided to try my 12 gauge 390 Beretta with 3-inch #4 Buckshot with a full choke. Took it in to half a dozen stands, only called in one yote. 35 yards DRT. I didn't start using it until January so calling was tough. I may use it for next fall's hunting but when looking back at the yotes I've shot with my rifle most have been out 60-100 yards. Guess I could have pulled them within shotgun range but when they come to the 60-100 yards, can't help myself. Gotta stop 'em and whack 'em. There's been yotes that I've called and (groan) missed with my rifle that were within shotgun range and that I could have taken with the Beretta but when it comes right down to it, while the shotgun is a fun diversion, my go-to will always be the .223.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah I am just looking to start using my shotgun. In the past year I have missed 2 coyotes because they were within 25 yards and I couldn't get them to stop for the rifle and I rushed the shot. I would think with a shotgun I would have had better luck.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I use a patternmaster choke and shoot steel T shot through it. I would probably shoot dead coyote or at least hevi shot but they don't make it for ten guage.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I just picked up a box of that Dead Coyote shot. I figure if I buy a box every two months by predator season I will be ready for a long time. 30 bucks for 10 rounds is kind of steep!


----------



## badlander (Dec 15, 2006)

When I take my Shotgun I use a 10 ga. copper plated BB'S. I have a Lee handloader and load up 50 to 60 rds a yr. And it works real good out to about 60 yds. I just use a full choke that came with the Gun. I shoot a Browning BPS. I would switch if they ever would come out with the Hevi shot for a 10 ga.


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

The Federal #4 buckshot I picked up cost $11 Canadian for five, quite pricey as well. It's fun lugging the shotgun but when I look at calling in yotes, I lose much fewer of them from close with the rifle than I would if I had the scattergun and they hung up or made the downwind circle 60 or more yards away out of shotgun range. I missed seven of the 30 I shot at and only one -- a runner -- was within shotgun range although I may have been able to pull in a couple of the others closer by necessity if I had been using the shotgun.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

saskcoyote

That makes sense. I have gotten in the habit of carrying both my rifle and shotgun to the stand. Then the few times I haven't done that I get a coyote close and I just have my rifle!


----------



## DeadCoyote (Dec 27, 2006)

I now use the Hevi Shot Carlson Choke and I shoot Dead Coyote 3" load out of it. I love this combination. When I was patterning the load I shot at a 75 yd. target bout 20x20 piece of cardboard and put 23 pellets on the board. I think that is pretty damn good. You will find some guys who say they put 30+ on from over 70yds. I shoot this combo out of my Benelli. I sometimes take out my Mossberg 500(not a lot b/c its a home defense gun) just b/c I like to get a kill with a different gun and I will shoot Federal #4 buckshot and I will this as well and its less expensive then the Dead Coyote. If money is not an issue I would shot the Dead Coyote b/c you already have the Choke to go with it. If you want to save a little #4 Buck is a great load as well to use on yotes. :sniper:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Do you shoot the #4 buck with the Dead Coyote Choke as well or are you using a different choke? I have about 30 rounds of 4 Buck laying around and so I am going to experiment with that too and see what I like better. I might try some #2 Hevishot also when I go patterning.


----------



## DeadCoyote (Dec 27, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> Do you shoot the #4 buck with the Dead Coyote Choke as well or are you using a different choke? I have about 30 rounds of 4 Buck laying around and so I am going to experiment with that too and see what I like better. I might try some #2 Hevishot also when I go patterning.


Fallguy, 
To be honest for ME I have found shooting an improved choke or modified works better with the Buckshot. I do not know why or understand (I heard from one guy the reason for was when using a full choke with Buckshot it actually causes them to spread out more b/c it keeps them so tight coming out they disperse off of each other causing them to spread) dont know if this is why but I have put more pellets consistently on a target from 40 yds. using modified or IC then I can using a full choke. Maybe others have found different results but thats just me. I would go out and pattern yours using the different chokes and see what it shoots tighter and best out of. By the way this is just for Buck Shot not the Dead Coyote load.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have heard of some pretty unpredictable things occuring while shooting larger size shot out of tight chokes. I think your idea may be right about the pellets "battling" each other to get out of the barrell.


----------

